# Smeringurus Mesaensis ( Dune Scorpion)



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

So I have been lookin around for my next scorpion to fill my extra 10gal that I have set up. I cam accross this whiteish/gray "Dune Scorpion". They said it was ethereal and from northern Arizona. Does anyone have one of these? Or any recomendation for which kind I should get? Also, I live in Michigan so if there are any local breeders out there message me please!


----------



## Harlock (Apr 7, 2010)

Ken has them for sale, I thought about getting one.  However, I found out that the clear/ghostly look of them is mostly only when they have recently molted, so I skipped over them.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

oh ok. Yeah the site just said that the ones in northern AZ were whitish, and the Cali ones were yellow. I just lookin at Kens site. So many choices!!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 7, 2010)

Geez harlock!  lol, hating on the dunes?    

They are cool.  Pretty easy to keep.   Fast movers!   And can be had pretty cheap.   Unfortunately, they are usually wild caught because they are so cheap.    If you want to get a pair to breed, go for it!   If you just want a pet, I would recommend checking out Michigan Arachnid Breeders, they always have an ad in the classifieds here.   Just scroll through till you find them.


*There are a couple smaller breeders on here from MI, but I don't know if any of them have any thing available.    You could always post a WTB (want to buy) add in the classifieds, stating something like..... 

WTB Scorpions for pickup in Michigan    <----Title   (more detail is best)

 looking for beginner (or whatever) species.  Please contact me if you have (___)   available.   thanks, your name.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

this site rocks! thanks for the advise guys!!!!


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Paulb1981, I currently own a Smeringurus Mesaensis. While it's true that their coloration are not ethereal. I would say that they're more on the lighter shades of yellow/sand yellow. They're definitely lighter in terms of color than the Hadrurus Arizonenis pallidus, not to mention that they're extremely fast like hell!!! I brought my from KTBG awhile back, got it as a sub-adult. Had it for 2 years and within that time it molted twice.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

i gottcha. I figure I will get a few different guys. Have a variety.


----------



## Selket (Apr 7, 2010)

I attempted to get some once, but the dealer ran out of them. I still kinda want some, but now I have others on that are higher on the want list.

Someday I will have some...


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been lookin at pics all day long. There are so many to choose from. I was thinkin bout going th the reptile show down in taylor this saturday to see if anyone is selling any scorpions.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 7, 2010)

Reptile shows should  at least have some emps, if it is a hot show, you would see a lot more.  Anything there would probably be cheaper than buying online due to avoiding shipping costs.  Hope you see something you like there.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah we'll see. I have also found a few local breeders so I should be ok. I have 3 tanks right now ready for residents!


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Apr 8, 2010)

these are near impossible to breed in captivity, you will probably end up getting a WC adult. 

last reptile show i went to had tons of these, i saw a bunch for 8.00


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> these are near impossible to breed in captivity


Really?   Do you know why?   They are so hardy... I thought they would be easy.   :?     But I've not tried, so...


----------



## Harlock (Apr 8, 2010)

I imagine it has something to do with their native habitat.  If you look into the types of dunes they are found at in AZ, then I could see it being hard to properly recreate such conditions in captivity.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Apr 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Really?   Do you know why?   They are so hardy... I thought they would be easy.   :?     But I've not tried, so...


the problems with breeding are similar to that of the hadrurus species.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> the problems with breeding are similar to that of the hadrurus species.


Hadrurus breed well.  Some people have had trouble, others haven't.   

What do you mean?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Apr 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Hadrurus breed well.  Some people have had trouble, others haven't.
> 
> What do you mean?


Its common for an entire brood to die, either from molting trouble, or they get eaten by there mums. its not impossible, but you don't see a lot of dhs babies for sale in the for sale section.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 8, 2010)

i found these in pretty nasty "dunes"... should be easy enough to replicate.  the dunes were more of a sandy soil... and utterly plant and rock choked


i actually kind of want to go collect some now


edit:
oh, and their sting is a zinger.  actually hurts! more painful than a bee sting, for myself, for sure


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

That's because few take the trouble to do it right.  It's doable.    

You live around them.  If you want sometime, I will show you some peoples writings who've had success.  Maybe you could replicate them?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 8, 2010)

or i'll at least give them and the writings to one of my scorpion friends.  the place were i know they are is far from me and i am not a driver



cuz... if you can breed them... then you can *selectively* breed them... and maybe get a ghost morph after all


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Apr 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> That's because few take the trouble to do it right.  It's doable.
> 
> You live around them.  If you want sometime, I will show you some peoples writings who've had success.  Maybe you could replicate them?


I got into the hobby a little after summer last year. but when i catch some this year I'm going to try it out, i don't have any thing to lose.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> I got into the hobby a little after summer last year. but when i catch some this year I'm going to try it out, i don't have any thing to lose.


There ya go.   You would certainly get a lot of props, never mind the self satisfaction if you could pull it off.  Remind me in a week or two to show you...


Cacoseraph, the writings I'm referring to are for H. a.'s, but I bet I could come up with some dune reports too.   Feel free to remind me in a couple weeks!  r


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im up to try anything at this point.


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 8, 2010)

Look into Diplocentrus sp. their relatively easy to care for and an often overlook U.S. species..I believe http://www.michiganarachnids.com/ has some availible
and Teresa at tarantula inc. has a good selection including "duney's"


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

Sarcastro said:


> Look into Diplocentrus sp. their relatively easy to care for and an often overlook U.S. species.


X2!   Diplos are awesome.  They are slow growers though.  Which is good and bad.   If you get one as a sling, you can keep it in a deli cup for years.   Which means it doesn't take up much space, easy to care for etc..    Diplos are cool.
And amazingly, they don't cost much more than any other species....


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

I just looked them up...pretty cool. Might work well for the little 5gal I just picked up. How many can I keep together? Man there are som many species out there that I want! I am so hooked its not even funny. Its all I have been talking about at work. My guys said that I need an intervention already!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

paulb1981 said:


> My guys said that I need an intervention already!


It only gets worse.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

I went to tarantulas inc and made a wish list

Babycuruc Jacksoni
Buthacuc Arenicola
Parabuthus Transvaalicus
Titus Asthenes
heterometrus Laoticus
Hadrurus Arizonensis

They were priced pretty cheap. Going to order two today, just not sure which to start with!


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 8, 2010)

paulb1981 said:


> I went to tarantulas inc and made a wish list
> 
> Babycuruc Jacksoni
> Buthacuc Arenicola
> ...


did you look in the "currently available" section? she has alot more sp listed.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I saw. I have also been lookin at Kens site as well. There goes Fridays pay check!


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 8, 2010)

paulb1981 said:


> Yeah I saw. I have also been lookin at Kens site as well. There goes Fridays pay check!


ken has some nice species that I need,but its still a little to cold here to risk shipping.


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah I hear ya. Ibe been lookin at some mich breeders too for that reason


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

You are aware the the P. transvaalicus can spray a venom mist up to 3 feet right?   You know these are "hot" too right?   I mean, they are completely doable, but just know what you are in for... 

The Hadrurus are awesome, but know that a lot of people have trouble with keeping them.  You have to do a nice set up.   If you can set up a way to slightly water one side of the BOTTOM of the substrate, using a buried tube with a cover they can't get into, and keep all the surface, and one side's bottom really dry, you will have more success.   They do need an area with humidity, but If you keep the whole cage humid, they will get mycosis and die. 
Still, very doable, but they are a little tougher to keep than some of the others.    ~r


----------



## paulb1981 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I was reading that. I think that I am up for the challenge.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd worry less about the P. transvaalicus and more about the Tityus.  Tityus are Hot with a capital 'H' in some species.   They also have a tendency to be aggressive from my understanding.  I just ordered one.  They are also newer to the hobby as a whole and less studied.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 8, 2010)

paulb1981 said:


> I went to tarantulas inc and made a wish list
> 
> Babycuruc Jacksoni
> Buthacuc Arenicola
> ...


The Hadrurus Arizonensis is another good beginner to intermediate species of scorpion. If you want something that is active and look great then the desert hairy is the way to go.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, gotta warn you though the Parabuthus Transvaalicus and the Tityus Asthenes are not for beginner!!! :evil::evil:

If you plan on getting something a bit hotter than your emperor, then I would recommend the Babycurus Jacksoni or even the Heterometrus Laoticus. But those previous 2 that I mention earlier are not for beginner.


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you thought of C.vittatus? their relatively easy to care for and can be kept communally with enough space/hides and keeping them well fed.There is always some activity in my communal setup.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

Sarcastro said:


> Have you thought of C.vittatus? their relatively easy to care for and can be kept communally with enough space/hides and keeping them well fed.There is always some activity in my communal setup.


X2.  A great choice.  Plus, you can get experience rearing slings pretty quickly.


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 8, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> X2.  A great choice.  Plus, you can get experience rearing slings pretty quickly.


that was my first thought as well..it's a great starter for keeping semi-arboreal species,venoms not as potent as some others, easy brood care,and are great communally.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep.   On top of that, they sometimes attack feeders together!  As long as you keep about the same size together, they can handle high densities communally.   More so than most other species,  especially of ones we can afford to buy groups of!   They come in different color morphs as well.  I have 3 for the moment!   Very cool and reasonably priced!


----------



## Harlock (Apr 8, 2010)

C. vittatus are awesome, they are the main thing I am definitely keeping after going out hunting with nomad.  I did get new respect for them when I was moving some stuff around in their cage, and I realized after I got done that one was sitting on the cork bark right by where my hand was the whole time.  I had even checked that piece before picking it up.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 8, 2010)

Harlock said:


> C. vittatus are awesome, they are the main thing I am definitely keeping after going out hunting with nomad.


That was fun!   We need to do it again sometime this summer if you don't leave town!   I'll be gone when you get back if you leave though, so we should figure that out..  

To the OP, in certain threads on here, if they seem to have run their course, sometimes the conversation weaves and turns into other conversations.  If you want it back on track, all you have to do is post another question or comment regarding original topic, or ask for refocus on it.  Otherwise we meander sometimes.   I don't think its a big deal usually, though you will see me comment and redirect on some threads, particularly if there are still questions hanging in the air.   But really, as the op, you can "steer" the thread back or not as you see fit.  It's a bit daunting to do when you are new here, but if you do it nicely, no one will mind.    

*And NO!  The above statement is not directed at anyones postings!   I am as guilty as anyone here of loosing focus sometimes.   I just wanted to explain that to the new guy.


----------

